# Magic: The Gathering



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Howdy,
Do you play Magic: The Gathering card game? Have you ever played it before? Here's my experiance:

Earlier today at school I had nothing to do so I sat down and started doing some homework, when two guys out of the blue sat next to me and wipped out a couple hundred cards. I'd seen the cards before, way back in 6th grade, but didn't think much of them. So for about an hour and a half I watched these two guys duke it out with what appeared to be control over mountains, swamps, dark creatures, angels of mercy and elf like creatures! I'd never seen anything like it!

It was so confusing, but looked so fun and time-consuming (  )! So this Friday I'm thinking of buying some decks...should I do it? Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## alexrd (May 9, 2002)

...that's pretty much all I have to say.

-alex.


----------



## ksuther (May 9, 2002)

/me = MTG Addict. Or at least I used to be. I played very competitively and did quite well, then I just kinda stopped playing. I won a $1000 scholarship from a JSS competition, and could go to Orlando this summer to try and win more, but I don't think I will. Kinda makes me sad I don't play much anymore. *sniffle*

alexrd: I only spent about $300 in the last three years on it. That's not too bad is it? And I made $1000. Sounds like a good deal to me


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

So it would be fun and worth my time/money in your opinion?
How hard is it to learn? Do the starter decks come with instructions on how to play or what?


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 9, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Step away from the deck!

Maybe it's just too much stigma from the people I've seen play it... but I've seen naught but wretched filth come from the game... I tried playing it once or twice... but the learning curve was too steep and it wasn't any fun.


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

I used to play it and I always said "no, the amount of money you put in M:TG doesn't affect how good your deck is" until I realized that sadly, it really is that way...at least in the days when I played.

But that wasn't the only reason why I quit, I found it to be a lot of fun, but there came  a point in my life when I didn't have enough time to care about such hobbies and sadly had to quit them...

only Warhammer40K and my love for japanese Anime movies and model kits remained...


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

So basicaly you're all saying I shouldn't go out tomorrow and buy a deck? 
Gotta get this straight...


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

No, buy one!

If you can afford it, get it. If you have friends you can play with, you will have a great time for your money! Seriously!!!!

It's not always about winning or loosing (since people who play since a long time tend to have really tuned decks, you might just smash you in a few turns) but still, it is fun, and that's what it's all about, right?


----------



## Trip (May 9, 2002)

Ok! Since you're such a cool guy Ulrik I WILL go out and buy a deck for me and my friends. I got a paycheck on Monday ($100) and havn't had anything to spend it on. 

Anymore questions are welcome.


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

When you have a couple of guys who start it with you, it's really good since you won't have to fight guys who are tuning their deck since years! You can learn the rules together etc. etc. and you compete on the same level. And as you advance, you can search for other - maybe more experienced - people who can teach you more tactics (that's how I learned much about the game), more about what's important on a deck etc. etc.

I don't know the current rules, so the only advice I can give you: if you play a multi-colored deck, never take colors which are opposite to each other in the ring  

I think you will have fun if the game is ANYTHING like it used to be three or so years ago (I heard the new rules really balanced out some things - especially rare, powerfull cards - but as I already said, I haven't played them)

...and thanx that you think I'm cool


----------



## Bluefusion (May 9, 2002)

MtG is a VERY fun and addictive game. I played a LOT before I realized that everyone had gotten a) bored with losing, b) way too good and buying up cards to increase their deck's destructiveness, or c) just stopped caring. I fell into the latter. It's a GREAT game though. If you have friends to play with, it's a lot of fun. In fact, if people I knew still played it I'd still be into it, even now.

Definitely worth learning. it's not nearly as hard as you'd think. It makes a lot of sense, and they're making it easier to understand all the time.


----------



## Valrus (May 9, 2002)

I have a _huge-ass_ pile of cards, and something like 21 magic decks. I think the best part of magic is making decks that are clever and effective; playing is fun too, but I really like making my own decks. But that's a luxury that comes from having spent way too much money on cards in the past. I'm kinda evened out now - my 21 decks are enough (!) and I play occasionally with friends here. I do think it's a fun game, and I don't really regret all the money I spent, but do NOT get carried away. It's worth a try, but you can have a _lot_ more fun with other games for the amount of money you could potentially spend on Magic.

-the valrus


----------

